# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ո՞ր սնունդը վնասակար չէ մեր առողջությանը

## Նոյեմ

Մարդ կա՞, որ գոնե մի անգամ հանդիպած չլինի գազավորված ըմպելիքների, բրենդային շոկոլադների և այլնի վնասակարության մասին: Բայց ոչ մի տեղ նյութ չկա, թե վերջապես Ի՞նչ կարելի է ուտել: Ի՞նչը վնաս չէ մեր օրգանիզմին:
Այո, մրգերն ու բանջարեղենը շատ օգտակար են օրգանիզմին, սակայն դա էլ միանշանակ չէ, որովհետև դրա համար էլ է գիտելիք պետք՝ թե ինչ սորտի գնալ, որը մուտացված միրգ չէ և այլն:

Մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ իբր հնդկաձավարը՝ գրեչկան, էն եզակի սնունդն է, որ դեռ Գենետիկ մոդիֆիկացիայի չեն ենթարկում: Ինչքանո՞վ է դա ճիշտ: Էլ ի՞նչ սնունդ կա առանց կոնսերվանտների, գենետիկ մոդիֆիկացիաների: 

Ի՞նչ ուտել ու ինչպե՞ս տարբերել:

----------

John (24.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոյեմ, շատ վտանգավոր թեմա ես բացել  :Jpit:  
Չկա նենց սնունդ, որ վնասակար չլինի ինչ-որ իմաստով: Անգամ մաքուր-զուլալ միրգ բանջարեղենը կարա վնասակար լինի սխալ օգտագործման դեպքում:
Իսկ ԳՄՕ-ների վնասակարության մասին ոչ մի հաստատված փաստ չկա:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.06.2014)

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Նոյեմ, շատ վտանգավոր թեմա ես բացել  
> Չկա նենց սնունդ, որ վնասակար չլինի ինչ-որ իմաստով: Անգամ մաքուր-զուլալ միրգ բանջարեղենը կարա վնասակար լինի սխալ օգտագործման դեպքում:
> Իսկ ԳՄՕ-ների վնասակարության մասին ոչ մի հաստատված փաստ չկա:


Բյուրակն (Տես, անունդ գիտեմ  :Jpit:  ) Էն որ սխալ օգտագործման դեպքում սաղն էլ վնաս են, փաստ ա:
Ուզում եմ օբյեկտիվ քննարկենք, սուբյեկտներին չխառնենք:
ԳՄՕ-ները վնաս չե՞ն: ԷՆ E-երի ցանկերը, որ բերում են, գիտականորեն ապացուցված չի՞: 
Մասնագիտությունս որևէ առնչություն չունի էս ամեն ինչի հետ, դրա համար գիտական հիմքի վրա գլուխ չեմ հանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրակն (Տես, անունդ գիտեմ  ) Էն որ սխալ օգտագործման դեպքում սաղն էլ վնաս են, փաստ ա:
> Ուզում եմ օբյեկտիվ քննարկենք, սուբյեկտներին չխառնենք:
> ԳՄՕ-ները վնաս չե՞ն: ԷՆ E-երի ցանկերը, որ բերում են, գիտականորեն ապացուցված չի՞: 
> Մասնագիտությունս որևէ առնչություն չունի էս ամեն ինչի հետ, դրա համար գիտական հիմքի վրա գլուխ չեմ հանում:


ԳՄՕ-ների վնասակարությունը գիտականորեն ապացուցված չի (չնայած հեսա լիքը մարդիկ կհայտնվեն, կռիվ կանեն, թե վնասակար են, բայց փաստն էն ա, որ չկա մի նորմալ գիտական հետազոտություն, որը փաստում ա, որ ԳՄՕ-ները վնաս են): E-երի ցանկն ուրիշ պատմություն ա. դրանք կոնսերվատիվներ են ու լավ էլ վնասակար են: Մի մասը քաղցկեղածին, մի մասը նյութափոխանակության վրա ազդող, մի խոսքով, տարբեր ձևերով ազդող: Դրա համար պետք ա պահածոյացված սննդից հեռու մնալ (չնայած միշտ չի, որ հնարավոր ա):

----------

Աթեիստ (16.06.2014)

----------


## Նոյեմ

Լավ, համարե՞նք , որ առաջին կարևոր չափորոշիչը պետք ա լինի E-երի բացակայությունը՞:
Էս էլ Դրանց ցանկը:

----------


## Artgeo

Ոչ ԳՄՈ-ները, ոչ Ե-երը միանշանակ վնասակար կամ օգտակար չեն: 

Շատ հաճախ Ե-երի տակ առօրյայում օգտագործվող հավելումներ են թաքնված http://dobavkam.net/

Անվնաս միայն չկերած սնունդն ա, մեկ էլ մաքուր ջուրը:

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Ոչ ԳՄՈ-ները, ոչ Ե-երը միանշանակ վնասակար կամ օգտակար չեն: 
> 
> Շատ հաճախ Ե-երի տակ առօրյայում օգտագործվող հավելումներ են թաքնված http://dobavkam.net/
> 
> Անվնաս միայն չկերած սնունդն ա, մեկ էլ մաքուր ջուրը:


Հա, դե ոչ բոլոր E-երը: Նշածս հղումի մեջ էլ էր գրված:

----------


## Նոյեմ

Մի հանգամանք էլ կա. արտադրողները քիչ ռեսուրս չեն ծախսի, որ հակառակ լիքը փաստեր բերեն, որ վնասակար չի, մի բան էլ օգտակար ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ ԳՄՈ-ները, ոչ Ե-երը միանշանակ վնասակար կամ օգտակար չեն: 
> 
> Շատ հաճախ Ե-երի տակ առօրյայում օգտագործվող հավելումներ են թաքնված http://dobavkam.net/
> 
> Անվնաս միայն չկերած սնունդն ա, մեկ էլ մաքուր ջուրը:


Արթ, բայց էդ նույն առօրյա հավելումների բավական մեծ կոնցենտրացիա են օգտագործում պահածոյացնելիս, պլյուս լիքը շաքար: 




> Մի հանգամանք էլ կա. արտադրողները քիչ ռեսուրս չեն ծախսի, որ հակառակ լիքը փաստեր բերեն, որ վնասակար չի, մի բան էլ օգտակար ա:


Ծախսում են, թե չեն ծախսում, հայտնի չի: Միակ հայտնի բանն էն ա, որ գիտությունը կեղծել հնարավոր չի: Եթե կեղծում էլ են, վաղ թե ուշ ջրի երես ա դուրս գալիս:

Ի դեպ, նույն կերպ շատ «օրգանական սնունդ» վաճառող կազմակերպություններ ռեսուրս չեն խնայում ապացուցելու համար, որ մնացած ամեն ինչը վնասակար ա: Բայց որ նայես իրենց հետազոտությունները, կեղծիքը միանգամից աչքի ա զարնում:

----------

boooooooom (24.06.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Հա, Բյուր, մարքեթինգային լիքը անկապ տենց բան կա: "Առանց կոնսերվանտների" գրած ա էն սննդի վրա, որը լիքը աղ կամ լիքը շաքար ա պարունակում, որոնք նույնպես կոնսերվանտ են: "Առանց քոլեստերինի" գրած ա ձեթի վրա, որը առհասարակ չի կարող պարունակել քոլեստերին, քանի որ այն բացառապես կենդանական ծագման սննդի մեջ ա: Իրականում ամեն ինչ խառնվել ա իրար: Բուսական "կարագն" ու ծոմ պահելու համար նախատեսված "երշիկն" ու "նրբերշիկը" սովորական բան ա արդեն...

----------

Աթեիստ (16.06.2014), Նոյեմ (15.06.2014)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ընդհանրապես, գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված սննդի պահերը ավելի շատ կոմերցիայի ու մարքեթինգի հետ առնչություն ունեն, քան սննդի վնասակարության: Ինչ-որ մի սննդի անունը դիր գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված օրգանիզմներից զերծ ու ինչ ուզում ես խառնի մեջը:

Իրականում, բոլոր ներկայիս բույսերը, կենդանիները, որ մարդը մշակում ու բուծում ա, բոլորը անխտիր գենետիկորեն ձևափոխված են: Այսինքը մարդը տարիների ընթացքում սելեկցիա ա արել, գեները փոփոխել ոչ ուղղակի ձևով ու ստացել ավելի բերքատու կամ լավ հատկանիշներով օրգանիզմ (օրինակ՝ հենց թեկուզ ցորենը, ելակը, խաղողը բոլորը պոլիպլոիդ տեսակներ են, այսինքն ոչ միայն ինչ-որ գեներ են ձևափոխված, այլ գեների ամբողջությունը մի քանի անգամ բազմապատկված ա): Նոր դարում էլ հնարավորություն եղավ, էդ գեները փոփոխել ոչ թե տարիների տքնաջան աշխատանքի ընթացքում, այլ ավելի արագ՝ գենետիկական ինչ-որ նոր մշակված մեթոդներով: Բայց չգիտես ինչի մարդիկ վախենում են դրանից, այսինքն մարդիկ շարունակում են մնացած ամեն ինչը աշորժակով ուտել, բայց նոր ինչ-որ բանից վախենում են, համարում են վնասակար, որն էլ լավ օգտագործվում ա սնունդ արտադրող կազմակերպությունների կողմից (ու հիմնականում էս ամեն ինչը հետսովետական երկրներում ա սենց ակտիվ):

Բյուրի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ վնասակարությունն ապացուցող ոչ մի գիտական աշխատություն չկա:

----------

boooooooom (24.06.2014), Freeman (16.06.2014), Nihil (16.06.2014), Աթեիստ (16.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանրապես, գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված սննդի պահերը ավելի շատ կոմերցիայի ու մարքեթինգի հետ առնչություն ունեն, քան սննդի վնասակարության: Ինչ-որ մի սննդի անունը դիր գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված օրգանիզմներից զերծ ու ինչ ուզում ես խառնի մեջը:
> 
> Իրականում, բոլոր ներկայիս բույսերը, կենդանիները, որ մարդը մշակում ու բուծում ա, բոլորը անխտիր գենետիկորեն ձևափոխված են: Այսինքը մարդը տարիների ընթացքում սելեկցիա ա արել, գեները փոփոխել ոչ ուղղակի ձևով ու ստացել ավելի բերքատու կամ լավ հատկանիշներով օրգանիզմ (օրինակ՝ հենց թեկուզ ցորենը, ելակը, խաղողը բոլորը պոլիպլոիդ տեսակներ են, այսինքն ոչ միայն ինչ-որ գեներ են ձևափոխված, այլ գեների ամբողջությունը մի քանի անգամ բազմապատկված ա): Նոր դարում էլ հնարավորություն եղավ, էդ գեները փոփոխել ոչ թե տարիների տքնաջան աշխատանքի ընթացքում, այլ ավելի արագ՝ գենետիկական ինչ-որ նոր մշակված մեթոդներով: Բայց չգիտես ինչի մարդիկ վախենում են դրանից, այսինքն մարդիկ շարունակում են մնացած ամեն ինչը աշորժակով ուտել, բայց նոր ինչ-որ բանից վախենում են, համարում են վնասակար, որն էլ լավ օգտագործվում ա սնունդ արտադրող կազմակերպությունների կողմից (ու հիմնականում էս ամեն ինչը հետսովետական երկրներում ա սենց ակտիվ):
> 
> Բյուրի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ վնասակարությունն ապացուցող ոչ մի գիտական աշխատություն չկա:


Դատարկ, չէի ասի, թե հետսովետական երկրներում ա մենակ: Հլը հակառակը, Եվրոպայում մարդիկ ավելի պարանոյիկ են, ուշքները գնում ա էկո սննդի համար: Ու ասենք պոմիդորդ ինչքան ուզում ա, էկո լինի, մեկ ա, եթե հունվարին ես ծախում, ինքը էկո չի, ինչ-որ «բնական բան» խախտած ա:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Դատարկ, չէի ասի, թե հետսովետական երկրներում ա մենակ: Հլը հակառակը, Եվրոպայում մարդիկ ավելի պարանոյիկ են, ուշքները գնում ա էկո սննդի համար: Ու ասենք պոմիդորդ ինչքան ուզում ա, էկո լինի, մեկ ա, եթե հունվարին ես ծախում, ինքը էկո չի, ինչ-որ «բնական բան» խախտած ա:


Ահա, էդ դեպքում, գուցե ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ նույն վիճակն ա: Ուղղակի, ինչ-որ ամերիկյան գիտնականի ասածից եմ հիշում, որ իրանց մոտ էդ ամեն ինչն ավելի քիչ ա, բայց դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս, դու հենց էդտեղ էլ ապրում ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Բյուրի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ վնասակարությունն ապացուցող ոչ մի գիտական աշխատություն չկա:


էս  մենակ ԳՄՕ-ներին էր վերաբերում, թե՞ ընդհանրապես:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ահա, էդ դեպքում, գուցե ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ նույն վիճակն ա: Ուղղակի, ինչ-որ ամերիկյան գիտնականի ասածից եմ հիշում, որ իրանց մոտ էդ ամեն ինչն ավելի քիչ ա, բայց դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս, դու հենց էդտեղ էլ ապրում ես


Ահա, ստեղ նույն պոմիդորը դրած ա, մեկի վրա՝ էկո ու մի քանի անգամ ավելի թանկ:
Մի հատ հետաքրքիր փորձ եմ արել: Առել եմ երկու կապ բանան: Մեկի վրա էկո ա գրած, մեկի վրա՝ չէ: Առել եմ նույն օրը, բերել եմ տուն: Անցել ա երկու օր: Էկո բանանը դեղին-դեղին մնացել ա, իսկ ոչ էկո («վնասակար») բանանն արդեն սևանում ա: Հիմա ո՞ր մեկն ա կոնսերվանտներ պարունակում  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.06.2014)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> էս  մենակ ԳՄՕ-ներին էր վերաբերում, թե՞ ընդհանրապես:


Չէ, Նոյեմ ջան, միայն ԳՄՕ-ներին: Ինձ թվում ա, սննդի վնասակարությունը պետք է փնտրել բույսերի պարարտացման, կենդանիների արհեստական սննդի ու դրանց պահման պայմանների  (եթե բնական սնունդ ա իհարկե) ու նաև կոնսերվանտների մեջ:




> Ահա, ստեղ նույն պոմիդորը դրած ա, մեկի վրա՝ էկո ու մի քանի անգամ ավելի թանկ:
> Մի հատ հետաքրքիր փորձ եմ արել: Առել եմ երկու կապ բանան: Մեկի վրա էկո ա գրած, մեկի վրա՝ չէ: Առել եմ նույն օրը, բերել եմ տուն: Անցել ա երկու օր: Էկո բանանը դեղին-դեղին մնացել ա, իսկ ոչ էկո («վնասակար») բանանն արդեն սևանում ա: Հիմա ո՞ր մեկն ա կոնսերվանտներ պարունակում


Դե էկո բանանը շատ էկո ա երևի բույսից պոկած շարունակում ա դեղին մնալ  :Jpit:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, էդ սևացողի կողքը ուրիշ հասուն պտուղներ չկայի՞ն (անպայման չի բանան), որովհետև հասունացող պտուղները էթիլեն են արտադրում, որից մյուս ոչ հասուն պտուղները սկսում են արագ հասունանալ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե էկո բանանը շատ էկո ա երևի բույսից պոկած շարունակում ա դեղին մնալ  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, էդ սևացողի կողքը ուրիշ հասուն պտուղներ չկայի՞ն (անպայման չի բանան), որովհետև հասունացող պտուղները էթիլեն են արտադրում, որից մյուս ոչ հասուն պտուղները սկսում են արագ հասունանալ:


Չէ, առանձին տեղերում եմ դրել  :Jpit:  
Յա, բա ասա էս սևացող բանաններս ծիրանների մոտ դնեմ, կարող ա համ գա  :Jpit:

----------

Vardik! (15.06.2014)

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Չէ, Նոյեմ ջան, միայն ԳՄՕ-ներին: Ինձ թվում ա, սննդի վնասակարությունը պետք է փնտրել բույսերի պարարտացման, կենդանիների արհեստական սննդի ու դրանց պահման պայմանների  (եթե բնական սնունդ ա իհարկե) ու նաև կոնսերվանտների մեջ:


 Ասել է թե ոչ մասնագիտական ուղեղով էդ ամեն ինչից գլուխ հանել հնարավոր չի՞  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասել է թե ոչ մասնագիտական ուղեղով էդ ամեն ինչից գլուխ հանել հնարավոր չի՞


Լինի դա մասնագիտական, թե ոչ մասնագիտական ուղեղ, կարծում եմ՝ չարժե էդ կարգի ֆիքսվել սննդի վնասակարության վրա, թե չէ կյանքդ հարամ կլինի անընդհատ մտածելով, թե ինչ ես ուտում: Մի քանի պրիմիտիվ կանոն կա ածխաջրերի ու ճարպերի մասին, դրանց հետևես, լրիվ հերիք ա:

----------

Vardik! (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (16.06.2014), Մ Մ (16.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014), Նոյեմ (15.06.2014)

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Լինի դա մասնագիտական, թե ոչ մասնագիտական ուղեղ, կարծում եմ՝ չարժե էդ կարգի ֆիքսվել սննդի վնասակարության վրա, թե չէ կյանքդ հարամ կլինի անընդհատ մտածելով, թե ինչ ես ուտում: Մի քանի պրիմիտիվ կանոն կա ածխաջրերի ու ճարպերի մասին, դրանց հետևես, լրիվ հերիք ա:


Հա, համաձայն եմ, որ շատ ֆիքսվելը ավելի վատ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Vardik!

> Ոչ ԳՄՈ-ները, ոչ Ե-երը միանշանակ վնասակար կամ օգտակար չեն: 
> 
> Շատ հաճախ Ե-երի տակ առօրյայում օգտագործվող հավելումներ են թաքնված http://dobavkam.net/
> 
> Անվնաս միայն չկերած սնունդն ա, մեկ էլ մաքուր ջուրը:


Էս քաղաքում մաքուր ջուրը հարաբերական հասկացություն ա: Ծորակից խմել չի կարելի, իսկ էն, ինչ գնում ենք խանութից, կասկածում եմ, որ մաքուր ու պիտանի տեղից ա լցված: 



Ճիշտն ասած, թեմայի վերնագրից ուրիշ բան էի ենթադրում, ոչ թե զուտ  ԳՄՕ-ների մասին քննարկում:
Օրինակ, տարբեր տարիքի մարդիկ նույն սնունդը տարբեր ձևի են յուրացնում, տարբեր սննդի կարիք են զգում: Բացի այդ, մարդն իր սննդին պիտի հետևի նաև իր օրգանիզմի յուրահատկությունները հաշվի առնելով: 

Լսել եմ, որ նույնիսկ մասնագիտությունը կարող է ազդել նրա վրա, թե ինչի՞ կարիք ունի օրգանիզմն ավելի շատ: Բյուր, գուցե դու ավելի լա՞վ իմանաս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս քաղաքում մաքուր ջուրը հարաբերական հասկացություն ա: Ծորակից խմել չի կարելի, իսկ էն, ինչ գնում ենք խանութից, կասկածում եմ, որ մաքուր ու պիտանի տեղից ա լցված: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած, թեմայի վերնագրից ուրիշ բան էի ենթադրում, ոչ թե զուտ  ԳՄՕ-ների մասին քննարկում:
> Օրինակ, տարբեր տարիքի մարդիկ նույն սնունդը տարբեր ձևի են յուրացնում, տարբեր սննդի կարիք են զգում: Բացի այդ, մարդն իր սննդին պիտի հետևի նաև իր օրգանիզմի յուրահատկությունները հաշվի առնելով: 
> 
> Լսել եմ, որ նույնիսկ մասնագիտությունը կարող է ազդել նրա վրա, թե ինչի՞ կարիք ունի օրգանիզմն ավելի շատ: Բյուր, գուցե դու ավելի լա՞վ իմանաս:


Ես մենակ էն կարամ ասեմ, որ մարդու սննդային պահանջները խիստ անհատական են, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր անձ ունի իր անհատական նյութափոխանակությունը, անհատական գենետիկան, որոշ նյութեր ընդունելու անհատական հատկությունը: Մարդ կա մի նյութի նկատմամբ ալերգիկ է, մի ուրիշ նյութ չի կարողանում մարսել (օրինակ՝ լակտոզ), մի ուրիշ նյութի բացակայության պատճառով խնդիրներ է ունենում:

Ես ինձ վրա օրինակը բերեմ: Ըստ էության, ձուկ ուտող բուսակեր եմ (դրա հատուկ տերմինը կա): Երկար տարիների ընթացքում պարզել եմ, որ բացարձակ վեգանիզմն իմ բանը չէ: Բացի դրանից, առնվազն շաբաթը մեկ-երկու անգամ պիտի ձուկ ուտեմ: Հակառակ դեպքում իմունիտետս ընկնում է, ու անընդհատ հիվանդանում եմ: Մի ուրիշ օրինակ. տարիներ շարունակ պայքարում էի սուրճից կախվածության դեմ: Հետո պարզեցի, որ էշություն եմ անում, որովհետև ես բնածին, բնական հիպոտոնիկ եմ: Սաղ կյանքս քնկոտ եմ եղել մինչև սուրճ խմելուն անցնելը: Սուրճ խմելուն անցնելուց հետո էլ որ առավոտը չեմ խմում, քունս տանում ա: Պարզ պատճառ. ճնշումս ցածր ա, բարձրացնել ա պետք: Ու թող մեկն ասի սուրճը վնասակար ա: Ինձ համար օգտակար ա:

----------

John (24.06.2014), Vardik! (15.06.2014), Աթեիստ (16.06.2014)

----------


## Vardik!

> Ես մենակ էն կարամ ասեմ, որ մարդու սննդային պահանջները խիստ անհատական են, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր անձ ունի իր անհատական նյութափոխանակությունը, անհատական գենետիկան, որոշ նյութեր ընդունելու անհատական հատկությունը: Մարդ կա մի նյութի նկատմամբ ալերգիկ է, մի ուրիշ նյութ չի կարողանում մարսել (օրինակ՝ լակտոզ), մի ուրիշ նյութի բացակայության պատճառով խնդիրներ է ունենում:
> 
> Ես ինձ վրա օրինակը բերեմ: Ըստ էության, ձուկ ուտող բուսակեր եմ (դրա հատուկ տերմինը կա): Երկար տարիների ընթացքում պարզել եմ, որ բացարձակ վեգանիզմն իմ բանը չէ: Բացի դրանից, առնվազն շաբաթը մեկ-երկու անգամ պիտի ձուկ ուտեմ: Հակառակ դեպքում իմունիտետս ընկնում է, ու անընդհատ հիվանդանում եմ: Մի ուրիշ օրինակ. տարիներ շարունակ պայքարում էի սուրճից կախվածության դեմ: Հետո պարզեցի, որ էշություն եմ անում, որովհետև ես բնածին, բնական հիպոտոնիկ եմ: Սաղ կյանքս քնկոտ եմ եղել մինչև սուրճ խմելուն անցնելը: Սուրճ խմելուն անցնելուց հետո էլ որ առավոտը չեմ խմում, քունս տանում ա: Պարզ պատճառ. ճնշումս ցածր ա, բարձրացնել ա պետք: Ու թող մեկն ասի սուրճը վնասակար ա: Ինձ համար օգտակար ա:


Իմ մտածածն ինձնից լավ ասեցիր:  :Jpit: 
Ասածդ շարունաելով ասեմ, որ նիհարելու հարցում էլ մարդիկ հաճախ ձախողվում են, որովհետև կպնում են ինտերնետից հանած դիետաներին: Այնինչ, հաճախ պատճառը օրգանիզմի կողմից, որևէ սնունդ չյուրացնելու մեջ է:

Մասնագիտությունների պահով էլ նկատի ունեի, որ, ասենք, նստակյաց կամ կանգնած աշխատանքի դեպքում մարդկանց սպառնում են տարբեր տեսակի հիվանդություններ, ուստի դրանք կանխելու համար պետք է հետևեն սննդի որոշակի օրակարգի, ինչպես նաև կատարեն ֆիզիկական վարժություններ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ մտածածն ինձնից լավ ասեցիր: 
> Ասածդ շարունաելով ասեմ, որ նիհարելու հարցում էլ մարդիկ հաճախ ձախողվում են, որովհետև կպնում են ինտերնետից հանած դիետաներին: Այնինչ, հաճախ պատճառը օրգանիզմի կողմից, որևէ սնունդ չյուրացնելու մեջ է:
> 
> Մասնագիտությունների պահով էլ նկատի ունեի, որ, ասենք, նստակյաց կամ կանգնած աշխատանքի դեպքում մարդկանց սպառնում են տարբեր տեսակի հիվանդություններ, ուստի դրանք կանխելու համար պետք է հետևեն սննդի որոշակի օրակարգի, ինչպես նաև կատարեն ֆիզիկական վարժություններ:


Ահա, օրինակ խնձորն ինքն իրենով շատ օգտակար միրգ ա, բայց կարա կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքների բերի, եթե մեկը նստի խնձորային դիետայի, այսինքն՝ բացի խնձորից ուրիշ ոչինչ չուտի: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, առողջ ապրելակերպն ավելի լայն հասկացություն ա, քան ճիշտ սնվելը, իր մեջ ներառում ա նաև ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը, նորմալ քունը և այլն:

----------

Vardik! (15.06.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

> Մի քանի պրիմիտիվ կանոն կա ածխաջրերի ու ճարպերի մասին, դրանց հետևես, լրիվ հերիք ա:


Բյուր ջան ասում էս ինչ կանոններ են?

----------

John (24.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան ասում էս ինչ կանոններ են?


Խուսափել զտված ածխաջրերից (շաքար ու սպիտակ ալյուր պարունակող սննդից) ու հագեցած ճարպերից (կենդանական ճարպը, չնայած կարագն էլ ա հագեցած, բայց կարճ շղթա ա, մարսվում ա, նենց որ կարագն էդքան սարսափելի չի), փոխարենն օգտագործել մուգ ալյուրից պատրաստված հաց, միրգ-բանջարեղեն, հնարավորության դեպքում առանց ջերմային մշակման, ու չհագեցած ճարպեր (ձկնեղեն, ծովամթերք, ձեթեր): Մնացածն արդեն կա՛մ մանրուքներ են սիտուացիայից ու առողջությունից կախված, կա՛մ արդեն հասնում են պարանոյայի ժանրին:

----------

boooooooom (25.06.2014)

----------

